# Huge News Phil Broni to Fight at EFC 11



## ace (Feb 22, 2005)

Holy ***** I just git this news Phil Broni Vs Chris Cruit
March the 5th 2005 EFC 11 2005

This will make the show a Must see


----------



## JDenz (Feb 25, 2005)

That is awsome I hope that it is a good show.


----------



## SammyB57 (Feb 26, 2005)

Phil Baroni sucks.


----------



## ace (Feb 27, 2005)

SammyB57 said:
			
		

> Phil Baroni sucks.


Thats Your take on it>Fine

Im fighting on this card & his Name will draw People 
to the Event.

I personaly Think he is a Good Fighter


----------



## JDenz (Apr 9, 2005)

Phil came out with a win =-)


----------

